# Pets on beds



## npage123 (9 March 2018)

Do you also share your bed with dogs/cats?  I couldn't be without mine cuddled up next to me, and I know touching their warm bodies with a hand or foot relaxes me and help me to fall asleep.

Is it wrong that I'm planning on getting a mounting block - not for the yard - but to place next to my bed so the old Staffie and small Shih Tzu can get on and off the bed easily and unaided


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 March 2018)

npage123 said:



			Do you also share your bed with dogs/cats?  I couldn't be without mine cuddled up next to me, and I know touching their warm bodies with a hand or foot relaxes me and help me to fall asleep.

Is it wrong that I'm planning on getting a mounting block - not for the yard - but to place next to my bed so the old Staffie and small Shih Tzu can get on and off the bed easily and unaided 


Click to expand...

The one we have left rarely goes on the bed but the rest did and I love them sharing the bed, even sleeping between my legs so I could not turn over.   I would not let a dog on the bed though.


----------



## tallyho! (9 March 2018)

I like my cats with me but only if they are clean! winter is better as they hardly go out but i like it less in summer as they bring burrs, sticky weed, mud and whatever else. 

I bath my cats in the summer so if its just after a bath then, they may share


----------



## millikins (9 March 2018)

I don't like animals on beds, I never cease to be amazed how much space even a small dog thinks it needs! My previous dog used to sneak on the bed after she thought I was asleep and too dopey to kick her off, when she got old she became incontinent which wasn't much fun.


----------



## Theocat (9 March 2018)

My two cats are allowed on the bed, but I don't make any allowances for them - I pay the bills, so if I want to turn over, I'm jolly well going to! They're kicked right out of the room if the 3am elephant derby gets too much, and they are absolutely not allowed on the pillow when I am in bed.


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 March 2018)

My lot sleep on the bed because my house is open plan and I can't stop them. If they try to lay on my feet they get booted off, beside me is fine but only on the left. They know the rules.


----------



## npage123 (9 March 2018)

Haha, so interesting to read everyone's rules and the animals trying to push their limits as far as they can!


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 March 2018)

The dog is allowed on the bed very occasionally I wouldn't allow cats on the bed if I had any, it's the hair they leave behind I can't and don't want to sleep on it I buy really good expensive bedding and I really don't want pets on it ruining it I like it to look nice, my dog has 2 really comfy beds and blankets and she sleeps next to the aga so it's lovely and warm, and her bedding is washed weekly so she don't do bad.


----------



## highlandponygirl (9 March 2018)

My cats are not just on the bed; they are under the covers, especially at this time of year


----------



## Rowreach (9 March 2018)

Nope!  Upstairs is a pet free zone, my bed is lovely and clean and there's no hair on the carpet


----------



## Leo Walker (10 March 2018)

I have whippets. Its their bed and they kindly let me share it :lol:


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 March 2018)

I always have the cats on the bed but Im not so keen on dogs as they smell and are big and bony. When Ive had dogs theyre on their own bed in the bedroom but do come up for morning cuddles. 

My two current cats are devils for muddy feet but I dont care as theyre the best snugglers.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 March 2018)

We always had a no dogs in bedrooms rule when I was growing up (in a flat or it would have been a no dogs upstairs rule). I used to sneak my dog in and loved having her sleeping on my feet. But now in my own house I have gone back to no dogs upstairs. She sheds like mad so keeping downstairs relatively fur free is a nightmare. I don't want my bed to be covered with dog hairs!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 March 2018)

Oh yes the cats go wherever they want! I took ages to get to sleep the other day as one was right in the middle of where I wanted to lie but she is elderly and frail so I didn't want to move her!
It is an insult when you get up to go to work they get up for a bite of breakfast then settle back down all lovely and snug on "their" bed! Sheet and covers changing is also arranged for when they aren't on the bed!

I like one of the posters above also wouldn't have a dog on the bed.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (10 March 2018)

Cats and dogs all welcome in our bed. Youngest cat often comes home a bit soggy in the early hours of the morning after a long night's ratting and snuggles in between me and my husband under the duvet to get warmed up!


----------



## Evie91 (11 March 2018)

Pets allowed on the bed in our house. Dog has his own duvet (single duvet matching the bed set- idea is to keep his hair and any mud on that one!), cats sleep wherever but not allowed on pillows - don&#8217;t want my face where a little bottom has been!
I will move or rearrange them to get in, my husband is too soft and will contort himself to avoid upsetting them. Fortunately we have a super king bed. We lost a cat recently (rta) and she&#8217;s left a big hole - she&#8217;d always sleep next to me and happy to be woken up for a cuddle if I couldn&#8217;t sleep.


----------



## Chinchilla (11 March 2018)

All allowed on the bed here!! Would probably have the horses in if they could fit but sadly doorways too small to get them in. (Wah  lol)
Think the most we've ever fitted onto a double bed is 2 dogs, 2 cats, a rabbit, a hamster and 4 people.


----------



## skinnydipper (11 March 2018)

Pets have always been allowed on the bed here.  My dog sometimes gets on the bed and the cat will snuggle up to him.  I miss my Saluki lurcher, she was like a limpet and couldn't get close enough.


----------



## D66 (11 March 2018)

Cat allowed on the bed, dog isn't allowed upstairs.  This works especially well when feeding the cat; her bowls are on the half landing and as the dog knows she is not to go up stairs the cat has exclusive access.   Food bowls on the ground floor are fair game.


----------



## PapaverFollis (11 March 2018)

My dogs would be allowed on the bed but husband has asthma and it's just a bit much for his breathing if he's breathing in dogness all night.  It also helps that upstairs is relatively free from dog hair - less hair on clothes etc.  When husband goes away I sneak them upstairs though. :lol:  And then do thorough vacuuming.  Fortunately they seem to know that its just for one or two nights and don't get confused!


----------



## madlady (11 March 2018)

Upstairs is a dog free zone in our house - the dog is out all day at the stables and is always muddy and smelly


----------

